# How do i Merge a free space partition to my Primary C drive partition? IN VISTA



## teh0wner (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm not too sure what to do as of now, the free partition that is worth 66gb is just there. I right clicked my Primary Cdrive partition to try extend it but it was greyed out and so i couldnt merge the two.. 

Help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

You can't modify the partition that has Windows installed on it because doing so would destroy your Windows installation.


----------



## GreenLightPC (Jul 14, 2011)

pip22 said:


> You can't modify the partition that has Windows installed on it because doing so would destroy your Windows installation.


You can modify the drive/partition with windows installed as long as you don't mave any windows files to another drive in the process -as a rule, keep all inmportant files in the C: drive.

Try using an alternate OS known as Parted Magic. To use it you will need a blank CD or DVD and a disk burner though. write the disk image to the disk and then reboot your PC from the disk. It may be able to edit your partitions.

Parted Magic - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Downloads

I have used it and it is a very user friendly layout.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Or you can just make the drives Dynamic in the Disk management. Then you can shrink/combine partitions and harddrives. This only works on Vista Enterprise/Ultimate editions. If you don't have either of these, you'll have to rely on a 3rd party applications as GreenLightPC mentioned.

*Always make a proper backup before messing around with any HDD changes!*


----------



## Bailifei (Aug 16, 2011)

get a partition tool to help, and this merging problem can be easily solved.
here's a recommended free tool, easy-to-use and reliable - Partition Manager Freeware for Windows - EaseUS Partition Master Home Edition


----------

